# russian topez



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey i was worried if any1 in the uk if breeders on russian topez that have picture because im thinking about adopting x


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

you just posted a topic saying that your rat might of accidently got pregnant and youre looking for homes for the babies but you post one the same day asking to adopt a rat....


----------



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

yeh im not keeping the babys im nt a breeder and ive been looking for a russian topaz i was wondering when people are breeding so i cn work out at what point i might look in to getting one im nt getting 1 now do u think im stupid? x


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

Well you should make it a bit more obvious in your first post, no need to have such an attitude, i was just asking about it.


----------



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

sorry i dnt mean to be like that im just really touchy at the moment im nt happy with my partner and just feel really upset that he could have possbile ruined my little petal childhood x


----------

